# Almond BH Roller



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Here's one of our young, 2013, Almond baldhead rollers. A little ragged due to molt.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

yes very nice


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

beautiful!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Have always thought almond baldheads were very pretty. Nice bird!


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

I kept BH when I was a young man, a lifetime ago. Never saw an almond though. Was mostly blue or silver bars with an occasional black that would show up a particular silver mating. Very nice looking bird!


----------



## billmj10 (Jul 26, 2013)

lovely bird wi**** was mine


----------

